# She's Always escaping :(



## jprocker (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello everyone so last april I bought my hedgehog Bonnie and I always bring her out of her cage but she's always moving around and around just escaping my hands and huffing and puffing. She had a partner which is with my girlfriend but that one always keeps still, behaves and rarely bites.. Another weird thing is that Bonnie doesn't go in a defensive ball when I hold her. she would always reach out of something just to get off her back.. I need help and advices.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Some hedgies just don't like to be on their back. Hedgehogs main defense is their quills and if they are on their backs they feel vulnerable. You may have an explorer. Set up a play pen that you can sit in with her and just let her explore you on her own.


----------



## Echo of November (Aug 16, 2014)

Um... Why would you want to put her on her back? For any animal, especially one that's usually considered prey, being on their back is perceived as extremely threatening. Some hedgies will cuddle, some will not. Putting them on their backs does not make them more receptive to snuggles. It just scares them to death.


----------



## hedgiefleece (Jun 7, 2014)

As the two other people said hedgehogs are prey animals and them being on their back means they wont be able to use their one trick, their quills. So dont force him to go on his back or else he might dislike you.


----------



## rerun (Jul 25, 2014)

when mine is good an awake she won't hold still either lol she wants to explore and see about everything, she is my nosy nelly! lol


----------



## jprocker (Aug 20, 2014)

ohh. well im not forcing her on her back. sorry bout that.. 

A play pen.. i'll try that thank you so muchh everyone i'll update you soon  and good luck to your hedgehogs too! :3


----------

